# Jump Aboard...The Children Need You!



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">_*JUMP ABOARD?THE CHILDREN NEED YOU!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*_<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Olive Bass Club of Olive Baptist Church will be hosting its third benefit bass tournament for The Florida Baptist Children?s Home located at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:address w:st="on"><st1:Street w:st="on">1000 Chemstrand Road</st1:Street>, <st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">FL.</st1:State></st1:address> We ask you to support this sporting event to be held September 13, 2008 that will benefit the children?s home.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The Pre-Fish Meeting at Olive Baptist Church, is on Friday, September 12<SUP>th</SUP>, beginning at 6:00 PM to include?special guest Randy Howell a 15 year professional angler and 7-time Bassmaster Qualifier, door prizes, and drawings. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">We hope to raise financial support through donations to fund the prize money for the tournament as well as items to be used for door prizes. This is not a fund-raiser for the church; 100% of the money will be spent on the tournament expenses including prize money. All remaining funds will be donated to the children?s home. A financial statement will be available for sponsors 60 days after the tournament.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Please let me know if you are interested in becoming a sponsor for this event through either your financial donation or items to be used as door prizes for the pre-tournament dinner. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">J. Paul Williams<P align=center>


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">All, <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I've consolidated all the information pertaining to the Florida Baptist Children's Home Bass Tournament. Please take a moment and look everything over. If you have anyquestions, please do not hesitate contacting me. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Also, I wanted to communicate a few things about the Florida Baptist Children?s Home of Pensacola as you consider your tax deductible donation to this very important event. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The Florida Baptist Children'sHome is approximately <U>70%</U> charitably funded. It provides a stable Christian home for boys and girls who desperately need such a place to live. Some of these children are from homes where: 1) they were victimized by neglect or by unspeakable physical, sexual or emotional abuse; 2) they were caught up in a dysfunctional family crisis or domestic turmoil; 3) they were abandoned or orphaned; 4) their parents/guardians could not care for them or 5) any number of other reasons. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The children's homedoes a lot more than give these children a place to live. They ensure that the children get good medical care, nourishing food, proper clothes and education. The children are given counseling, lots of love, attention and participate in a positive lifestyle. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">In short, the Florida Baptist Children's Home provides for the physical, emotional, social and spiritual needs of some of our areas very needy children. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Again, please consider sponsoring this event either through your: 1) participation in the tournament on September 13; 2) financial donation; 3) donation of items used as door prizes for the pre-tournament banquet on September 12.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Regards,<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">J. Paul Williams<o></o>


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">I've held off updating this event because I didn't want to take away from the other great events that have been happening over the last several weeks. With that being said, I felt it time to do an update. Thus far, $2300 has been raised for theFlorida Baptist Children's Home. That's a bit shy ofthe $7500 goal. However, we still have a few more weeks until the 13 September tournament. I've attached a link to the Olive Baptist Bass Club website to enable anyone who wants, to register on-line viacredit card:

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">http://www.olivebaptist.org/recreation/bassclub.html

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Last, if you are in a position to donate items that we can use as door prizes (trips w/ local guides, oil changes, hair cuts, tackle, whatever.......), please let me know. And, of course, donations to the Florida Baptist Children's Home are needed as well. 

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Regards, 


<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">J. Paul Williams

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope to seeya'll on Friday night @ the banquet and fishing on Saturday.

God Bless,

J. Paul Williams


----------

